# Incredible Detail - Imola Red BMW E39 5 Series Correction Detail + bonnet wet sand



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

This car was booked in for a Paintwork Correction Detail  to remove the swirl marks and scratches and also for me to see I could improve the finish on the bonnet.

No before / wash pictures due to it raining heavily and me not wanting to get the camera wet.

As you'll see from the pictures some of the defects were quite bad.

Bonnet scratches before










The poor finish on the bonnet. I've focused the camera on the paint surface here. If you look at the strip light you will see lots of half circle which appeared to be sanding marks from when it was painted. The whole bonnet was like this.










The was sanded out with 2000 and followed up with 3000 wet and dry

Sanding haze



















Polished back up with Menzerna Power Gloss










Scratches gone










Finish greatly improved










The textured surface here is the reflection of the roof










Once the bonnet was corrected I then worked my way around the rest of the car using Menzerna Power Gloss to correct and then following up with Menzerna Intensive Polish

Wing before and after shots.

(Most of these after shots are straight after compounding with power gloss and the finish hasn't been refind soit does look a little hazy in some of them - this was sorted out with Intensive Polish and then further refind with Final Finish)























































Rear Quarter before and afters























































Bottom of rear door



















Drivers door























































Once all of the correct work was complete the whole car was final polished with Menenzerna Final Finish, wiped down with IPA to ensure the surface was perfectly clean and free from polishing oils before I sealed the paintwork with Gtechiq C1.

I then took care of all the finishing touches:

Tyres: Dressed with Pearl
Exhaust : Polished with britemax metal twins and wire wool
Windows : sealed with Gtechniq G1
Trim : sealed with Gtechniq C4
Wheels : sealed with blackfire metal sealant (they're due a refurb soon)
Rubbers : sealed with Swissvax seal feed

The car was then taken outside for the final pictures:


















































































Thanks for reading

Robert


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Beauty!! 

Love the Imola BM's always looks fantastic detailed - nice work.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice, very nice indeed.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job fella.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work Robert:thumb:


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

Great work on an iconic car, last of the real beemers


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

That is an "Incredible Detail" .....great reflections.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The 5 series looks great in that red - I'm guessing your after shots under the gun were pre-Final Finish, correction looks good though and a nice warmth and gloss to the car outside in the afters


----------



## squeal (Mar 3, 2006)

Looks fantastic mate...and nice to see Menz PG and IP getting a whirl.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice work Rob great colour and the best 5 series they made. I'm tempted to have one again but I want a Range Rover.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..very shiny..


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Amazing result that what I can say
Very good job Robert


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Looks fantastic. Great work.

Imola Red :argie:


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks absolutely gorgeous, loving the gleaming red paintwork:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> The 5 series looks great in that red - I'm guessing your after shots under the gun were pre-Final Finish, correction looks good though and a nice warmth and gloss to the car outside in the afters


Most of the after shots under the sun gun are actually straight after power gloss hence the finish look a little hazy in some of them. Most of the pictures I took came out quite blurry which was a user error so I only had these one to show the defect removal.

Obviously, as stated in the write up, Power Gloss was followed up with Intensive Polish (which finished down perfectly) and then rurther refind using Final Finish - this took a good couple of hours alone and made a massive difference to the finish in terms of "warmth and gloss" :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks quality now. Blazing red rather than blurry pink.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Robert thats 1 awesome job but always beware the detailing police are always watching


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning finish.


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Great job Robert That is one of my favourite BMW colours :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Tasty...:thumb:


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Amazing gloss in the afters outside, you must be pleased as punch with the outcome, there not exactly small motors!, epic job but awesome finish:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Very Nice Robert. The 5 is looking well.
I am presuming this was the car you happened commented on when you where last over at the unit. When comparing the difference in colour compared to your own.
It does look well thou.
Gordon.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work the paint looks really glossy in the finished pictures!:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Yes I was very happy with the outcome. Imola red is an awesome colour and the sun was out just enough to make the car look amazing. I wasn't intending on doing a write up (hence lack of pictures) until I see how good the car looked once it was complete - was too good not to share.

The owners comments were "I bet it never looked that good when it was brand new".



caledonia said:


> Very Nice Robert. The 5 is looking well.
> I am presuming this was the car you happened commented on when you where last over at the unit. When comparing the difference in colour compared to your own.
> It does look well thou.
> Gordon.


Thanks Gordon. I think so but can't remember tbh. Quite possibly!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely mate - Stunning car aswell


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Cheers. I agree :thumb:


----------



## minimatt1967 (Aug 29, 2011)

Never seen Imola look so good.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks. Me neither


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

great pics paint looks "dipped"


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

nice job Robert - knowing BM paint that must have been some hours that went into it!


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Robert thats 1 awesome job but always beware the detailing police are always watching


Agreed:thumb: i wouldn't worry about those two:lol:


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

gtechrob said:


> nice job Robert - knowing BM paint that must have been some hours that went into it!


Cheers Rob. Yeah just a few hours. Paintwork was pretty bad to start with. You still having nightmares about that 5 series you done :lol:


----------

